# moving my life to Portugal



## leni M (Jul 3, 2021)

hello everyone! I am absolutely decided on moving my life to Portugal. I am looking at many properties and am very excited, however, i need to find the right community - it is nearly just as important as the house itself. 
If anyone has any advice, I am a single parent in my 40's - daughter going to university - so I'm up for a new adventure, l Iove people but also need space away from noisy cities - so very open to bohemian, spiritual community, coastal, surfing, woodland/rustic /markets, near a town/village/near a beach/river. But i want a mix of authentic old world portugal with people my age around!
I feel it does exist - and would really love your thoughts on this - i am about to look at a house in Figueiro de Vinhos, Aguda, central Portugal - again - open to any advice on how life is here?

many thanks!!


----------

